# Youtube en PPC G4 usando swfdec

## neopablo2000

Hola!! Solo queria preguntar si a alguien que tenga una mac de este tipo (G3, G4) pudo hacer andar los videos embebidos en las paginas con swfdec. Yo he intentado de todo y no he tenido resultados aun. Entre los errores, se hace mencion a que no se encuentran codecs adecuados para reproducir ciertos tipos de video y audio, aunque los plugins de gstreamer estan todos emergidos, etc. Lo unico que se ven bien son las animaciones, pero videos del tipo Youtube, Metacafe, etc, no se reproducen debido a esos errores. Es solo para iniciar la pregunta, en la medida que se vayan dando respuestas, voy poniendo mas info, para ver si lo podemos hacer andar.

  No se si la version nueva (0.9.2) tendra algunas mejoras como para que esto suceda. En portage aun no esta debido a que es una version aun  de prueba. Baje las fuentes, y las compile, y swfdec compilo bien. Pero no asi el plugin swfdec-mozilla, ya que cuando chequea la presencia de swfdec, no puede encontrarlo. En fin, inicio el tema. Saludos!!

Agrego codigo de cuanod intento reproducir un video en youtube con swfdec. Les comento que el video aparece, con sus respectivos controles, pero no son responsivos. De hecho como congelado, pero si hago un scrolling en la pagina, y vuelvo, se ve como el video carga, pero no se reproduce. A continuacion, codigo de consola:

neopablo@the_matrix ~ $ firefox

unhandled event 19

Loading stream: http://s.ytimg.com/yt/swf/watch-vfl163103.swf

Loading stream: http://v23.lscache4.c.youtube.com/videoplayback?ip=0.0.0.0&sparams=id%2Cexpire%2Cip%2Cipbits%2Citag%2Calgorithm%2Cburst%2Cfactor%2Coc%3AU0dWSFFRVl9FSkNNNl9JS1pJ&algorithm=throttle-factor&itag=34&ipbits=0&burst=40&sver=3&expire=1273168800&key=yt1&signature=8C9D90AF4CD492C7F6ABB8D40CEA6A71AF00AEE9.0EC5734498B475B6D4003224C0C2EE44DA1D5D1F&factor=1.25&id=213dfaa4e718bec2

Loading stream: http://www.youtube.com/crossdomain.xml

Loading stream: http://s.ytimg.com/yt/swf/ad-vfl163103.swf

Loading stream: http://s.ytimg.com/yt/swf/iv_module-vfl163103.swf

Loading stream: http://s.ytimg.com/yt/swf/subtitle_module-vfl163103.swf

Loading stream: http://www.youtube.com/get_video?video_id=IT36pOcYvsI&t=vjVQa1PpcFNiaSZSlehF-CEC6ayHTwrAzaltJkBRX3Y=&el=detailpage&ps=&fmt=34&asv=2&noflv=1

SWFDEC: ERROR: swfdec_font.c(378): tag_func_define_font_name: didn't find a font with id 9

SWFDEC: ERROR: swfdec_font.c(378): tag_func_define_font_name: didn't find a font with id 7

(firefox:5432): GStreamer-WARNING **: Failed to load plugin '/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstffmpeg.so': /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstffmpeg.so: R_PPC_REL24 relocation at 0x0b6de344 for symbol `strchr' out of range

SWFDEC: ERROR: swfdec_codec_gst.c(211): swfdec_gst_decoder_init: failed to create decoder

SWFDEC: ERROR: swfdec_video_decoder.c(407): swfdec_video_decoder_errorv: error decoding video: no suitable decoder for video codec 7

(firefox:5432): GStreamer-WARNING **: Failed to load plugin '/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstffmpeg.so': /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstffmpeg.so: R_PPC_REL24 relocation at 0x0b555344 for symbol `strchr' out of range

SWFDEC: ERROR: swfdec_codec_gst.c(224): swfdec_gst_decoder_init: failed to create 'ffaudioresample' element

SWFDEC: ERROR: swfdec_audio_decoder.c(232): swfdec_audio_decoder_errorv: error decoding audio: no suitable decoder for audio codec 10

Loading stream: http://www.youtube.com/xlb/watch/strings-es_ES.xlb

Loading stream: http://video.google.com/crossdomain.xml

Loading stream: http://www.youtube.com/xlb/subtitles/strings-es_ES.xlb

Loading stream: http://www.youtube.com/xlb/annotations/strings-es_ES.xlb

Loading stream: http://www.google.com/reviews/y/crossdomain.xml

Loading stream: http://www.google.com/crossdomain.xml

Loading stream: http://video-stats.video.google.com/s?ns=yt&docid=IT36pOcYvsI&referrer=http%3A%2F%2Fwww%2Eyoutube%2Ecom%2F&cr=US&csipt=wwad&sourceid=y&vid=bOSe3nGTVMu5MdH8pM6RxMjWL-na7TmbC&hl=es_ES&el=detailpage&sdetail=f%3Arec%2DLGOUT%2Dexp%5Fstronger%5Fr2%2D2r%2D1&et=0.033&rt=0.4&vw=854&md=1&ccDOPS=0&sd=BD075EA4AHH1273146205647114&bc=323595&ccPS=0&w=640&fv=WIN%209%2C0%2C999%2C0&cc=1&plid=AASF63LugBTIV9Zd&h=360&len=125.893&st=0.033&fmt=34&vh=480

Loading stream: http://s2.youtube.com/s?ns=yt&docid=IT36pOcYvsI&referrer=http%3A%2F%2Fwww%2Eyoutube%2Ecom%2F&cr=US&csipt=wwad&sourceid=y&vid=bOSe3nGTVMu5MdH8pM6RxMjWL-na7TmbC&hl=es_ES&el=detailpage&sdetail=f%3Arec%2DLGOUT%2Dexp%5Fstronger%5Fr2%2D2r%2D1&yttk=1&et=0.133&rt=0.53&vw=854&md=1&ccDOPS=0&sd=BD075EA4AHH1273146205647114&w=640&ctp=1&ccPS=0&cc=1&plid=AASF63LugBTIV9Zd&h=360&len=125.893&st=0.133&fmt=34&asv=2&vh=480

Loading stream: http://video.google.com/timedtext?sparams=caps%2Cexpire%2Cv&expire=1273168800&caps=asr&key=yttt1&signature=562D07B4D1AC2004869D9442DBF59CE8DDF60F27.05EFD2FB01D5F865B623D15978F4F3F73E71C51D&hl=es_ES&v=IT36pOcYvsI&ts=1273146214809&type=list&tlangs=1&asrs=1

Loading stream: http://static.2mdn.net/879366/DartShell7_7_YT.swf?mtfNoFlush=true

Loading stream: http://www.google.com/reviews/y/read2?video_id=IT36pOcYvsI

Loading stream: http://static.2mdn.net/instream/dartshell7.xml

Loading stream: http://static.2mdn.net/879366/DartShellPlayer7_7_37.swf?mtfNoFlush=true

Loading stream: http://www.youtube.com/null

SWFDEC: ERROR: swfdec_resource.c(244): swfdec_resource_stream_target_parse: no decoder found for format

Loading stream: http://static.2mdn.net/879366/DartShellPlayer7_7_37.swf?mtfNoFlush=true

Loading stream: http://www.youtube.com/null

SWFDEC: ERROR: swfdec_resource.c(244): swfdec_resource_stream_target_parse: no decoder found for formatLast edited by neopablo2000 on Thu May 06, 2010 2:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## neopablo2000

Bueno, he dejado de lado un poco el swfdec para ver videos. Para las animaciones funciona perfecto (salvo raras excepciones, en las que le echo mas la culpa al procesador de mi G4 de 550 mhz). Estoy intentando la opcion Firefox + Greasemonkey + script youtube. En la pc de mi hermano que tiene Windows XP lo probe y funciona lo mas bien, pero en mi G4 no puedo hacer que funcione. Instale todo tal cual, pero al ingresar a la pagina de por ejemplo, Youtube, no me aparece debajo del video las opciones para verlo con o sin flash, de hecho, aparece todo tal cual antes de instalar greasemonkey. He compilado VLC con la USE nsplugin, y me ha creado perfectamente el plugin, reconocido por Firefox. Alguna idea de que puede estar faltando? Tendre que recompilar Firefox o VLC con alguna USE extra? Espero comentarios, gracias!!

----------

## tomk

Movido de Multimedia a Spanish.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Sin ánimo de ofender, no creo que puedas ver youtube usando ningun tipo de flash player con ese microprocesador por falta de potencia (dejando de lado que no es el problema original) así que yo ni me gastaría.

La única forma que se me ocurre es usando mplayer como reproductor. Si te interesa he publicado algunas instrucciones al respecto aquí. De esa forma, con un cómodo combo de teclas puedes ver videos fluidos en ese hardware sin inconvenientes.

Salud!

----------

## neopablo2000

Hola Inodoro!! No me ofendes para nada, jajaja! Yo se lo que tiene esta maquina, asi que, demasiado!! Muy buena la guia que posteas, en este momento esta terminando de compilar minitube, vamos a ver que onda, sino, me tiro por tu solucion. Por ahora, no hay muchas opciones por lo que veo. Gracias por responder!! Saludos!!

Atencion Admin!! Este tema ya se esta siguiendo en otro thread, si quieren pueden cerrarlo. El mismo esta en:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-826838.html

----------

## Stolz

Seguimos en este hilo.

----------

